# De rosa protos gran fondo new york limited edition



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Here she is! 


De Rosa Protos Limited Edition by Prodigy83, on Flickr


De Rosa Protos Limited Edition by Prodigy83, on Flickr


De Rosa Protos Limited Edition by Prodigy83, on Flickr


De Rosa Protos Limited Edition by Prodigy83, on Flickr


De Rosa Protos Limited Edition by Prodigy83, on Flickr


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

That's a gallery worth looking at, plenty of good pictures of the NY Gran Fondo. 

That seat looks weird but he must like it since he switched it over from his Pinarello.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

A higher quality image:


MyRosa by Prodigy83, on Flickr


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> That's a gallery worth looking at, plenty of good pictures of the NY Gran Fondo.
> 
> That seat looks weird but he must like it since he switched it over from his Pinarello.


Thanks for the compliments! The gallery is actually mine and that saddle is the Selle San Marco Mantra. Absolutely love the saddle. It is by far the most comfortable one I have ever used. 

View attachment 289697


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

And a shot of it at the George Washington Bridge in New York City


De Rosa Visits The George Washington Bridge by Prodigy83, on Flickr


----------

